# need help returning stock (for now)



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey all, I flashed an unofficial CM10 ROM from xda, which is pretty great....but the storage is messed up and the Asus won't mount its own, nor any removable storage. So I can't move any .zips/anything at all to the device. I have no Gapps, and no way of flashing them or another ROM/stock firmware. I tried using the Fast adb pusher program, and even regular ADB to put a stock firmware zip on the tablet... no luck. Does anyone have any idea what I could do in this situation.... thanks a ton for any replies


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, can you explain what the problem is?

CM10 has a known problem with the storage on this device. Here is what you can do. Boot into recovery and mount your device that way. That way you can plop a new rom on there and flash it to whatever. Did you make a backup before you flashed CM10? If not, this is learning the hard way, ALWAYS BACK UP.

If that doesnt work, your options are going to be ADB/Fastboot. When you say "no luck" we need to know more about what's happening. Does it error? What's the error. Does ADB even see your device? If not, that's problem number 1.

Sorry to not help more but there needs to be more information to help.

Easiest method will be to use recovery. Just wipe and reflash a new rom after you mount in recovery and move a new rom over.

My only advice is dont panic. Most of this stuff can be fixed with a little time and reading.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

bertcakes said:


> Well, can you explain what the problem is?
> 
> CM10 has a known problem with the storage on this device. Here is what you can do. Boot into recovery and mount your device that way. That way you can plop a new rom on there and flash it to whatever. Did you make a backup before you flashed CM10? If not, this is learning the hard way, ALWAYS BACK UP.


I'm having the same problem. I booted into recovery, full wipe, restored my back up but the device still does not see it's own internal storage. If i boot into recovery and go to mounts should the mount box have an X in it or not. It's not a very intuative interface.


----------



## ESTK921 (May 12, 2012)

So, what? Do you need a backup of stock? I assume I could provide one from before installing Asus-hydro. Although, it has a bunch of stuff on it, youd need to wipe.


----------

